# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Send Mail VBA working on PC but not on Mac

## scott altman

I borrowed some VBA to send a worksheet as PDF. It works perfectly on my PC, but does nothing on a MAC. I get no error codes on the MAC. But the email does not send.  Outlook is installed on my MAC, is working, and is set as the default email program.

The code I am using is: 





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Thank you for any suggestions

----------


## scott altman

An update.  I am not sure what changed.  But now when I run this macro, something happens.  A box appears with the label "save" and hen immediately another box arrives on top of it that says "Print.  Error while printing.

Thanks for any suggestions

----------


## scott altman

Another update.  When I use excel 2011 for Mac rather than excel 2016, the program successfully creates a PDF.  But it does not attach it to an email or send that email.

----------


## humdingaling

Mac isn't my area but EMAILS in the VBA space it does require specific coding which is different to the Windows counterpart

here is the go to resource on VBA Email talking about MAC email
https://www.rondebruin.nl/mac/mail.htm

more specifically
Make and Mail PDF files with VBA code on your Mac
https://www.rondebruin.nl/mac/mac005.htm

----------

